
Microsoft downloading Windows 10 to your machine just in case - JustSomeNobody
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case
======
maxharris
Anything that reduces the usage of IE is a very good thing!

I've been working on a project for a couple of months, testing on Chrome,
Safari and Firefox. With zero effort, things look great in Edge, but
completely broken in IE.

If this takes off, it will be a great thing from a web development
perspective!

